# Would you Buy RGB Fans?



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi people.

As the title says, would you buy RGB Fans for your PC?

I am Rebuilding my PC






RGB fans are nice but for me it's like if i had a second Christmas tree at home, i am undecided whether to buy it or not.


I will be very grateful for any advice/suggestion


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2018)

Clear side panel??

Just get standard fixed colour LED fans to match the theme of your hardware, white, red, blue etc etc...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Clear side panel??
> 
> Just get standard fixed colour LED fans to match the theme of your hardware, white, red, blue etc etc...



It is Tempered Glass, you are right fixed colour would be a better option


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Dec 6, 2018)

I recently spent £70 on Corsair RGB fans, two 140's with a LED control thingy and a 120 for the rear. They look really good and I can choose the colour depending on what mood I'm in. They are also a LOT brighter and "fuller" than most fans with only 4 LEDs in them. It was a lot of money on... fans... but I do really like the way they look. Since my PC is on my desk, it's in plain view all the time I want it to look cool too :'D

Most of the time I have all the fans on fixed red to suit my AMD theme, but it's cool knowing they have some animations and/or other colours too. Just my thoughts


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 6, 2018)

Single color here. Blue. It just ties in with my hardware. Mouse and keyboard. Sometimes I tie my mobo lights with my aio which is white but that's it. Max 2 colors. All  4 case fans and Aio fans are blue Corsair ML and Sp's.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

I guess i will buy the old fans i used for a long time* Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo* i really loved them

Those here:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I guess i will buy the old fans i used for a long time* Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo* i really loved them
> 
> Those here:



your decision really, ive always prefered corsair ML fans...

If you wanted more lighting you can always go for Cooler Master Universal LED strips -- they are available in RGB and single colour variants. Ive got a pair of white strips that throw a little light just to be classy while not bright enough to keep me awake if im trying to sleep.


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm going to install RGB fans not bc of how RGB can look like, but bc i have a good way to config particular colors i want


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 6, 2018)

With a case like that, it deserves some lighting.  I prefer subtle, something pleasant to look at but not loud.  Pick a color scheme, or choose customizable RGB ($)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 6, 2018)

I always use colour as a tool , my fans are in teams and come on at different temperatures so if a fans lit i know within 10 degrees what temp the cooling loop is at ,just looking at it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 6, 2018)

The way I see it, theres no reason NOT to get RGB fans unless you want to go the dead quite route. Then why buy the more expensive fans at that point?

With RGB fans you can make them any color you want, you can make them do different animations, and when you get tired of a color, you just change it. No need to buy new fans to match a new color scheme.

RGB gets a lot of hate for really no reason.

EDIT: and personally, I have a theme with my computer for certain times of the year/holidays. Oct/Nov will be orange, December its a mix of red, white, and green. Some of it's static, some fans alternate between red and green every few seconds. AIO is a static white. Ram switches between white and green.

Keyboard is animated with red, white, and green and has the look of the old style christmas lights.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Hi people.
> 
> As the title says, would you buy RGB Fans for your PC?
> 
> ...



Get this

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...INK/CORSAIR-Lighting-Node-PRO/p/CL-9011109-WW

And put those strips out of direct line of sight. RGB is nice to have I think, but not when leds are shining directly at you or in a corner of your eyesight. Its distracting. But a gentle wave or color inside the case? Yeah, I've grown fond of it. Nice touch: with the PRO you can also put each strip on a temperature target color gradient, with 3 data points per strip. And separate per CPU and GPU, for example, and you can monitor temps by looking at the case.

Fans however also have a performance- and mostly silence aspect + you cannot hide them from direct line of sight. An RGB fan will stand out and usually doesn't perform as well as the best fans.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> With a case like that, it deserves some lighting.



That is exactly what i was thinking

This here: 








They are cool and the brightness of the fans is adjustable


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That is exactly what i was thinking
> 
> This here:
> 
> ...



And it has a diffuser, which is kinda must-have. In case you are looking at other fans as well.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

And* Lian Li bora *will be


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That is exactly what i was thinking
> 
> This here:
> 
> ...



That kicks it up a notch.  Nice, complete with remote control.  I wonder when there will be an Alexa skill for those


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> That kicks it up a notch. Nice, complete with remote control.



7 =181,86€


----------



## Vario (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't have a window, but I don't like light leaking out of the vents on my case so I would say No, but it isn't a big deal for me I have modified fans to remove LEDS before.  If the fan was otherwise excellent and the price was right I'd just buy it and turn off the RGB one way or another.

I find it funny that enthusiasts want a quiet pc but don't mind having a light show coming out of it all the time.  Me I am the opposite, I don't mind a hum and I hate the light show.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> 7 =181,86€



That's over $200 across the Atlantic here, ouch!  More than the case itself.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 6, 2018)

The nice thing about RGB is being able to pick the exact color scheme you want. And with the right software you can turn it right off if you want.

The Corsair LL fans are pretty decent.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 6, 2018)

Hockster said:


> The nice thing about RGB is being able to pick the exact color scheme you want. And with the right software you can turn it right off if you want.
> 
> The Corsair LL fans are pretty decent.


I like the HD series myself. Better color IMO.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> More than the case itself.



You mean the Lian Li Case


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> You mean the Lian Li Case



Oh... scratch that lol.  What model?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 6, 2018)

i use rgb fans coz the difference between rgb and non rgb just $1-$2 here, not the well known brands but with adding $2 for rgb, why not


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Oh... scratch that lol.  What model?



This


----------



## francisw19 (Dec 6, 2018)

I have Noctua fans in my case so you know I don't give a rat's arse about how pretty my fans look lol!  

My personal approach is that a combination of air flow, noise/sound signature, and build quality are #1 for me.  RGB isn't really my thing; but that's me.  Any time I've done case lighting, I've preferred using LED strips or something similar so I'm not locked down to a particular fan simply because of how it looks.


----------



## infrared (Dec 6, 2018)

I have a passionate hatred for all things RGB!   Not many grown adults will look at a rainbow colored PC and think "hey, that's cool", some might, but to each their own. I prefer to focus on performance and have a fairly understated case.

UV lights and reactive fluid is pretty nice though imo.


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 6, 2018)

Nothing says quality like brown & beige coloured Noctua fans or Gentle Typhoon's. A fan is a fan, if you want rgb lighting then stick an LED strip in the case. 
Heck throw a cold cathode setup in there and you'll be ahead of the curve.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

Now i have a doubt.

The RGB fan hub supports just 6 fans but i need 7 fans can i use just 1 Controller for 2 fan hubs?






CaseKing


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 6, 2018)

infrared said:


> I have a passionate hatred for all things RGB!   Not many grown adults will look at a rainbow colored PC and think "hey, that's cool", some might, but to each their own. I prefer to focus on performance and have a fairly understated case.
> 
> UV lights and reactive fluid is pretty nice though imo.


It doesnt have to be rainbow. You can make them static colors.


----------



## infrared (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now i have a doubt.
> 
> The RGB fan hub supports just 6 fans but i need 7 fans can i use just 1 Controller for 2 fan hubs?
> 
> CaseKing



Hmm, that's a bit of a dilema  You could probably get away with running two fans off one port (if you don't mind taking a chance on overloading it), but it's tricky without being able to find pre-made extention or splitter cables. If we knew what those 6 pin connectors were called it'd be easy to order some and crimp up a custom splitter, but without that the only way is to get the soldering iron out. Paralleling the fans is fine if you leave the rpm signal wire disconnected on 1 of the fans.

I guess the 'proper, non-bodge'  option would be to get a hub with more fans, but I guess you already have the lian li hub.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> It doesnt have to be rainbow. You can make them static colors.



Ya I know, I usually had static green set for this PC. I'd still be perfectly happy with no rgb functionality at all, UV lights & reactive fluid in a custom loop looks so much better imo. Just my personal preference.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 6, 2018)

infrared said:


> I have a passionate hatred for all things RGB!   Not many grown adults will look at a rainbow colored PC and think "hey, that's cool", some might, but to each their own. I prefer to focus on performance and have a fairly understated case.
> 
> UV lights and reactive fluid is pretty nice though imo.


RGB doesn't need to be a rainbow.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

My bad, i need 11 Fans

An Hour ago i called *Caseking.de* and asked about it and the guy told me that it should work






infrared said:


> I guess the 'proper, non-bodge' option would be to get a hub with more fans, but I guess you already have the lian li hub.



I have not got it yet it will be available  on *18.01.2019 *and that is ok for me


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Nope, but then I've gotten classier in my old age and don't build computers for flash anymore. The two latest computers I've built for myself don't even have side windows.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 6, 2018)

To my eyes, the reason you add lighting is to highlight the build quality and highlight the results of your work, focus on the technology.  Builds flashing and muklticolored lighting 'screams "look at me" and not only takes away from that ... kinda like a 55 year old street walker.  A little accent lighting looks sharp... just like a touch of makeup on a model.   Accent lighting on the case, matched with same color minor highlights on components looks great ... seen to many MoBo, RAM, GFX, interior case, fan lighting. UV cables where everything is doing it's own thing  ... and its pretty ugly ... again... to my eyes



Knoxx29 said:


> My bad, i need 11 Fans
> 
> An Hour ago i called *Caseking.de* and asked about it and the guy told me that it should worke
> 
> The RGB fan hub supports just 6 fans but i need 7 fans can i use just 1 Controller for 2 fan hubs?



How many rads ? ... and where ?

if one rad on bottom, have these 4 blowing in along with the 3 front, that makes 7 intakes.  Options:

Assuming no 2nd rad, 3 top and 1 rear Exhaust works .... 1.5 x 4 = 6 < 7 OK


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> How many rads ? ... and where ?



Just one in the front as shown in post #1 and the fans are going to be placed as shown in post #34



newtekie1 said:


> Nope, but then I've gotten classier in my old age and don't build computers for flash anymore. The two latest computers I've built for myself don't even have side windows.



The only reason i am doing this is because i think that case needs a little bit of light, the Lian Li 120mm Bora RBG i chose as i mentioned before the brightness can be turn down if it is too much and if i dont like i just turn the lights off


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 6, 2018)

Same here. One single color of a clear side panel.  I’ve found white LED complements nearly any color scheme and provides bright illumination compared to red, blue, green, or purple, etc.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 6, 2018)

I dunno, it would kinda look strange looking from the street if the light was red 
I prefer a single color, depending on my mood, used to use blue, now I use white, no unnecesarry distractions during gameplay


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> used to use blue, now I use white


 
The same here.

And this makes sense:


rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve found white LED complements nearly any color scheme and provides bright illumination compared to red


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 6, 2018)

I've only purchased two fans with LEDs in the past - a couple of Thermaltake ones. They moved air like mad! Loved that they pushed air so well, even if they were blue LED fans. But that was back when I first started with PC gaming and I thought it would be fun to have a "glowing" case to light up the room. That was short lived....about 30 minutes after I had the system in use I regretted it. The fans worked well and I kept for them for a while....just wish they had the ability to turn of the LEDs. At the time, I was too lazy to try and remove them, so I just lived with it.

I haven't purchased anything that glows for my computer in years and I plan to keep it that way.

Now, if you enjoy RGB, by all means, go for it.

If you're on the fence about it, do something else first to try and emulate what it would be like with RGB fans in your case. For example, get a string of Christmas lights that can change colors, string them around your room and constantly have them on, randomly changing colors. If you like how that looks and it doesn't bother you, then maybe RGB is a good pick for your case. If it bugs the hell out of you, you won't be a fan of RGB.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 6, 2018)

White is too stark for me. I've gone to a blue/teal combo in my case. With red on the CPU block for a touch of accent. The latest Asus  BIOS broke communication between the Corsair ram and iCUE so my ram is now alternating between blue and teal, but at least it's not unicorn vomit.

Damn, that glass is reflective lol.








neatfeatguy said:


> If you're on the fence about it, do something else first to try and emulate what it would be like with RGB fans in your case. For example, get a string of Christmas lights that can change colors, string them around your room and constantly have them on, randomly changing colors. If you like how that looks and it doesn't bother you, then maybe RGB is a good pick for your case. If it bugs the hell out of you, you won't be a fan of RGB.



Why does everyone think RGB instantly means gaudy disco lighting?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Damn, that glass is reflective lol.



I am curious about the tempered glass that came with my Case


----------



## Hockster (Dec 6, 2018)

The Corsair 500D has glass that's very dark. I like it. But does it ever show dust.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> 7 =181,86€



What. That makes no sense at all.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> What. That makes no sense at all.



I meant that 7 fans would cost *181,86€*


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> And* Lian Li bora *will be


How much and where bro, i like them.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I meant that 7 fans would cost *181,86€*



I know and that price makes zero sense to me. For that they need to be gold plated.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 6, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> How much and where bro, i like them.


https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produ...cm_re=lian_li_bora-_-9SIAGGE7AB4461-_-Product

That's the Canadian version so prices are whacked. Yay us.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> How much and where bro, i like them.



caseking.de but they will be available on 18.01.2019



Hockster said:


> That's the Canadian version so prices are whacked. Yay us.



I found it on Amazon *25€+ *for a single fan but on Caseking.de you get 3 Fans + Controller and the Hub for *64,90 €*


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Just one in the front as shown in post #1 and the fans are going to be placed as shown in post #34
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason i am doing this is because i think that case needs a little bit of light, the Lian Li 120mm Bora RBG i chose as i mentioned before the brightness can be turn down if it is too much and if i dont like i just turn the lights off


I am going to try and get six to nine for this lian li dynamic, with good rgb control , you can turn the brightness right down and sometimes adjust the saturation, it Can look pretty subtle and be less flashy.


----------



## Vario (Dec 6, 2018)

infrared said:


> Hmm, that's a bit of a dilema  You could probably get away with running two fans off one port (if you don't mind taking a chance on overloading it), but it's tricky without being able to find pre-made extention or splitter cables. If we knew what those 6 pin connectors were called it'd be easy to order some and crimp up a custom splitter, but without that the only way is to get the soldering iron out. Paralleling the fans is fine if you leave the rpm signal wire disconnected on 1 of the fans.
> 
> I guess the 'proper, non-bodge'  option would be to get a hub with more fans, but I guess you already have the lian li hub.
> 
> ...


I would make my own cable it isn't too hard to do.  I run all my fans on PWM harnesses made from old fan cables soldered together.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now i have a doubt.
> 
> The RGB fan hub supports just 6 fans but i need 7 fans can i use just 1 Controller for 2 fan hubs?
> 
> ...




the thermaltake version of that hub powers 10 iirc, i have it installed in my pc i think, & it is great, plus no molex.

unless thats some special type of plug for RGB ofc


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> you can turn the brightness right down and sometimes adjust the saturation, it Can look pretty subtle and be less flashy.



That is exactly what i have been trying to say the whole time



jboydgolfer said:


> the thermaltake version of that hub power 11 iirc, i have it installed in my pc i think, & it is great, plus no molex.



Model?

This?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 6, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Why does everyone think RGB instantly means gaudy disco lighting?



To each their own, but lights on a computer case are an eye sore for me. Be it a soft white glow to a bright pink/yellow/green/blue flashing show - hurts my eyes.

I like clean, sleek looking cases (my old Cosmos 1000 - too bad the air flow in it sucked). Usually those types of cases are horribly overpriced for what I'm willing or able to pay, so I tend to find cases that are more functional (my current HAF XB Evo) over aesthetically pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## Vario (Dec 6, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> To each their own, but lights on a computer case are an eye sore for me. Be it a soft white glow to a bright pink/yellow/green/blue flashing show - hurts my eyes.
> 
> I like clean, sleek looking cases (my old Cosmos 1000 - too bad the air flow in it sucked). Usually those types of cases are horribly overpriced for what I'm willing or able to pay, so I tend to find cases that are more functional (my current HAF XB Evo) over aesthetically pleasing to the eyes.


The 1000 can have good airflow, with my old one I converted three of the 5.25 into a 120mm, cut a 120mm hole in the front door so it could be mounted and still intake air, added a 120mm on the side panel blowing on the videocard, and cut holes in the black plastic filter tray at the bottom of the case.  I switched to a Lian Li PCA05NB because I wanted something smaller and more functional.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 6, 2018)

No RGB fans for me. My pc is in my living toom, so i dont need a pc that screams here i am and lights it up like a rainbow.

I go specific for fans with high performance and pwm controled rpm but with no rgb or led light. Thats why i use noctua industrial ppc fans for cpu cooler and corsair ml120/140 for case fans. That work great.

This is my fan setup in an old antec twelve hundred case and the only rgb is on the gpu. Try look pass the zip ties on the. Cpu cooler, had to ghetto mod that part to prevent cooler from touching chipsæt fans belol the cpu cooler. I mounted ekstra fans because in the summer it can get seriously hot in my country and this setup works great.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 7, 2018)

I think I saw a mouse trapped in a case...

Luckily, it wasn't white, or I'd be worried


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Model



The one in the link in my post. I believe its the one in your reply. It has sata power & 10 ports



jboydgolfer said:


> the thermaltake version of that hub powers 10 iirc, i have it installed in my pc i think, & it is great, plus no molex.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> The one in the link in my post. I believe its the one in your reply. It has sata power & 10 ports



Found it.

Stupid question: how does it works with the controller, i have thought every Hub has it is own Controller or are they universal?Sorry but i have never used RGB before


----------



## Hockster (Dec 7, 2018)

I've only used Corsair RGB products. I suspect the others are fairly similar. You can run the fans off a controller or motherboard headers, but the RGB functions are controlled separately. Corsair uses a second hub.
https://www.corsair.com/ca/en/Categ...air-Link/CORSAIR-RGB-Fan-LED-Hub/p/CO-8950020

RGB adds some complexity, and each fan has an extra wire to route. Their two and three fan packs come with hubs, singles do not.

The Commander Pro comes with 4 LED strips and extensions, and can control 6 fans. Also comes with four temperature probes.
https://www.corsair.com/ca/en/Categories/Products/CORSAIR-LINK/CORSAIR-Commander-PRO/p/CL-9011110-WW

I get sent to the Canadian site so ignore those prices lol


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2018)

The Lian Li i want to buy they are available single fan + Hub and controller, just single Fan or a 3 pack + hub and Controller, now i am wondering if i buy 10 single Fans and one single fan + hub and Controller but i plug all fan in the Hub that @jboydgolfer linked would  that work, how does a RGB controller control the fans, I mean the signal sent by the controller goes to sensor that the fans has it something like that?


----------



## Hockster (Dec 7, 2018)

The RGB controller only controls the lighting. Two separate wire bundles per fan.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2018)

Hockster said:


> The RGB controller only controls the lighting. Two separate wire bundles per fan.



Got that, but how many fans can i controller control and can a controller control fans in the different Hubs?


----------



## Hockster (Dec 7, 2018)

In the Corsair ecosystem their controllers can run 6 fans.

Edit: How I've got mine setup:

I've got two fan controllers running nine fans, Six on one, three on the second.










And an LED strip as well.








I can control all nine fans for speeds based on presets or custom curves. With the RGB controllers plugged into the fan controllers I can also control the lighting per channel in the same software.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2018)

If you watch this video it shows he controls 11 fans with just one controller but i dont know how many Hubs.

Video


----------



## Hockster (Dec 7, 2018)

There's only so much power available via a SATA connector. Corsair limits their controllers to 6 fans because of that. I don't know about 10 fan controllers, might need multiple power connections.


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 7, 2018)

> *Would you Buy RGB Fans?*



I wish i could. But my religion prohibit it.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2018)

blobster21 said:


> I wish i could. But my religion prohibit it.






Hockster said:


> There's only so much power available via a SATA connector. Corsair limits their controllers to 6 fans because of that. I don't know about 10 fan controllers, might need multiple power connections.



I have always thought that the controller was paired with the hub


----------



## caleb (Dec 7, 2018)

Sorry for a little hijack but does any of you know if corsair RGB strips can be directly connected to MSI Jcorsair header ?


----------



## Hockster (Dec 7, 2018)

I don't think they can be connected directly, you need to connect the Corsair hub to the J connector. Not positive though.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 7, 2018)

I bought these fans
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07K1VJLGZ?ref=em_1p_0_ti&ref_=pe_808590_376028380&pldnSite=1&th=1
and these
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FWJ1GHT?ref=em_1p_0_ti&ref_=pe_808590_376028380&pldnSite=1&th=1
I love the look of TT riing fans...But I don't think I'd like it if I didn't have a  black tinted tempered glass side panel.
I use 3x 120mm  1xRear and 2x top and 2x 140 on the front.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 7, 2018)

Did someone say RGB!!!!!!! lol






What my led's are typically set to.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2018)

A good fan comes 1st for me, if it ends up with RGB well i will get it although i might end up snipping the leds though P.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2018)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Did someone say RGB!!!!!!! lolView attachment 112125View attachment 112128View attachment 112126
> What my led's are typically set to.



That's exactly what i dont want, too much for my taste.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 7, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's exactly what i dont want, too much for my taste.


My wife loves it or else they'd probably just be set to off. I leave them off during gaming.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2018)

Hockster said:


> I don't think they can be connected directly, you need to connect the Corsair hub to the J connector. Not positive though.



I have ordered two set of those single that comes with the Controller and Hub, i want to do some tests before i buy the rest of the Fans.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 7, 2018)

I will say that for me at least with the Corsair LL or ML RGB fans a commander pro is a must. I would buy the ML over the LL if the LL hadn't already came with my case. I have 5 ML non RGB and 4 LL fans in my case and the ML fans vastly outperform the LL fans.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2018)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Did someone say RGB!!!!!!! lolView attachment 112125View attachment 112128View attachment 112126
> What my led's are typically set to.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 7, 2018)

oxrufiioxo said:


> My wife loves it or else they'd probably just be set to off. I leave them off during gaming.



Is she broken? The short duration I had LED fans in one of my builds, the wife did nothing but constantly bitch about them.....then again, maybe mine is broken.....hell, all wives are broken.

Personally I grew to dislike LEDs in my towers after about 30 minutes of having them, and that was before the wife even started to complain about them.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 7, 2018)

Orange and purple at the moment.




The cool thing about RGB is you get to decide the color or colors or effects or none at all
Personally my favorite is dark but vibrate red...is sexy


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 10, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I've only purchased two fans with LEDs in the past - a couple of Thermaltake ones. They moved air like mad! Loved that they pushed air so well, even if they were blue LED fans. But that was back when I first started with PC gaming and I thought it would be fun to have a "glowing" case to light up the room. That was short lived....about 30 minutes after I had the system in use I regretted it. The fans worked well and I kept for them for a while....just wish they had the ability to turn of the LEDs. At the time, I was too lazy to try and remove them, so I just lived with it.



Many offer the ability to turn the LEDs off ... if not a set of dikes works wonders 
https://mainframecustom.com/shop/cable-sleeving/cable-sleeving-tools/hakko-chp-170-flush-cutter/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 10, 2018)

If they can be configured to colors you want, yes.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 12, 2018)

Got the fans for test today and as i hoped they can be controlled with just one control even if they are in different Hubs.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 12, 2018)

well, the only two fans working in my case are the PSU's fan and the sys fan that came with case, I unplugged the cpu fan as it became very noisy...Arctic Cooling makes good coolers, but their fans aren't really top of the line products. I still have lighting though, it works for 2 years now without issues, called LC-PCI-LED. Basically it's two led strips and a controller for them, powered by a sata connector. It's not real rgb, you get to pick one color and it stays that way until you press the button again.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 12, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> I unplugged the cpu fan



And how in the heaven are you cooling your CPU


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 12, 2018)

No, I am way over the 'Ooh, pretty!' thing.

I like a neat and clean, professional looking rig, but performance is what really matters.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 25, 2018)

*Before Rebuild*






*After Rebuild*








Almost finished still need to do a few things.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm not seeing the changes.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 25, 2018)

I won't even lie, i hate RGB like no one else but i did buy 3 new RGB fans for my current build


----------



## FireFox (Dec 25, 2018)

Hockster said:


> I'm not seeing the changes.






Durvelle27 said:


> I won't even lie, i hate RGB like no one else but i did buy 3 new RGB fans for my current build



I don't like them either


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2018)

RGB with saved hardware support (like corsair has now) is the best choice

I got quality fans i'm happy with noise and performance levels, and i can go change them to any color i like, SAVE THEM TO THE DEVICE and chance my color scheme on a whim without needing new hardware.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 25, 2018)

Mussels said:


> I got quality fans i'm happy with noise and performance levels,



I dont know how good are those Lian Li fans i bought just hope they dont die after a month


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 25, 2018)

I thought about RGB fans then I slapped myself to bring me back to reality although I did have a set of Silverstone AP181 blue LED fans in my case at one stage I just got sick of the look


----------



## taz420nj (Jan 2, 2019)

If I'm building a rig for someone else and they want lighting, absolutely.  It's a high profit item that sells itself.  "I could use solid colors or I could use RGBs that you can change with the push of a button".  For my own rig, no way.  I am not a fan of lighting in my own machines. I honestly don't even like cases that are see-through (open-frame is an exception). Why?  Because I used to have two of them that I built, and they had LEDs. They looked great.  But I can't tell you how much I HATE HATE HATED having to open it up twice a month to clean the dust out.  Even putting filters on the inlets didn't help.  They looked presentable for about a week before you could start seeing the dust everywhere.  I've never bought a window case since.


----------



## Bert63 (Jan 26, 2019)

No RGB for me - where my computer sits you can't see it anyway.

I just built a new machine and decided to go with a AIO this time around (Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium Edition).  I'll likely turn the LEDs off.  My motherboard (Gigabyte Aorus Ultra) also has a deck of RGB that will likely be off.  My video card (EVGA 2080 XC Gaming) also has RGB that will likely be turned off.

I already bought my case fans - Noctua.

I do like a nicely done RGB build though - to look at.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jan 26, 2019)

voted no.
BUT i have in the past (because i had no choice)

Seems stupuid to add cost or to use lower quality fans for the same price,  if your just gonna turn the led's off


----------



## FireFox (Jan 26, 2019)

I have mine running white color and the brightness right down to a point that it doesn't bothers me.


----------



## F7GOS (Jan 26, 2019)

Yup, most my fans are RGB. 

Doesn't mean they are blasting rainbows into the room though, depending on the build colour scheme they will usually be set to static colour or even white to give some illumination.

Most are the diffused Ring type though rather than seeing individual LEDs


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jan 26, 2019)

yes its better to not need them "turn them off" than to need them and not have them . charl.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 26, 2019)

F7GOS said:


> Doesn't mean they are blasting rainbows into the room though, they will be set to static colour or even white to give some illumination



Exactly

I tried different colors but static white was the one.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 26, 2019)

Absolutely not. I'm not a fan nor a member of hyped all-and-everywhere RGB mania. I'm OK with small, decent RGB lighting, but not too much of them and definitely not on every tech-related stuff.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Jan 26, 2019)

Omg I spent like £70 on corsair RGB fans when i voted "yes" in this poll but now I changed my PC to a window-less "stealth" theme with Fractal Design Core 1000 no RGB at all. And honestly i prefer the aethstetic of not having a window and shiny LED's going "oooh look at me!!". My PC has nothing to prove. It just sits behind my monitor looking like any other office PC... It knows it's a cut above an office PC, but it doesn't need to flaunt.

*Next week I'll probably re-build it with all of the RGB ever, because I'm the dictionary definition of "Fickle" and "Impulsive".


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 26, 2019)

so far my motherboard , monobock and memory are RGB'd so i got 3x 120LL corsair RGBs ,they're very tweaky.

ALL dimmed and red besides the memory which i cant get out of rainbow trout mode ,I Like it though.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 26, 2019)

As long as you like it, that's all the matters. 

Me personally, I think my motherboard and modem has too many lights. I want complete darkness in my room when I turn the lights off.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 28, 2019)

In my next trip to the UK, I'll be getting a Corsair H100i RGB Platinum to replace my ageing H100i.
Looks pretty cool from where I'm looking.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 29, 2019)

My thinking is lighting should be use to enhance the build, not be the focus of it.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 21, 2019)

<------- well, more words are probably not needed


----------



## Jetster (Feb 21, 2019)

No but I was given some


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 21, 2019)

Late to the party again. I have LED fans, but single color(red) currently in my system. I've tried out RGB fans but the novelty wears of quickly and sold them.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2019)

I am more than happy with the RGB *Lian Li Bora *i got, since i bought it i am running Static White color my favorite one.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Feb 22, 2019)

Most people who have everything decked out in RGB are probably single- no wife or girlfriend would ever allow that. Within a month of my girlfriend moving in, she asked if I could do something about all of those bright lights coming from my PC (as well as fan noise).  True story.

RGB and bright lights are good when you are in your 20s and single, but when you get older they lose their appeal- especially if it annoys the girlfriend / wife. I also find it a giant distraction when I'm gaming... all I want illumited is my mouse and keyboard- anything else is overkill.


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 24, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> RGB and bright lights are good when you are in your 20s and single, but when you get older they lose their appeal


Completely false. I'm 40 and I want more RGB in my life. It's the exact opposite... the older you get, the more fancy useless stuff you want in your life, because probably you've already experienced the "plain and boring things"



Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> - especially if it annoys the girlfriend / wife.


Super simple solution: Use the PC in a different room in the house ;-)

p.s.
I'm in the Netherlands, what I said maybe this doesn't apply to the rest of the world...


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 24, 2019)

I have one PC that has 8 RGB 120mm fans in it. (It's a Rosewill Cullinan Chassis) It has one controller for all of them and I usually turn them off after a short while.
I have another RBG chassis to use, but I may get rid of it and buy a Non-RBG chassis instead.
Neither of the RGB frames has spots for a DVD burner and I really miss having that.


----------



## GLD (Feb 24, 2019)

One theme at a time for this guy. I don't like a fiddly rig. Set it and forget it is my MO.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Most people who have everything decked out in RGB are probably single- no wife or girlfriend would ever allow that.


And the farmer dragged off yet another load... Most of the systems I build that have RGB in them either go to married men or married women. You have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 24, 2019)

I was in a mood for RGB fans a while back, just wanted to spruce up my otherwise drab looking case. Bought a number of RGB fans and a Corsair H150i....the LED fans are actually RGB though they look white. They must be cycling thru their various colors, happened to be white when I took the pic. I'd left the Corsair AF140mm fan as it was as it's a powerful air flow fan for venting out warm air from within.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 24, 2019)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> Most people who have everything decked out in RGB are probably single- no wife or girlfriend would ever allow that.



My wife isn't going to tell me what I can have inside of my PC. She wouldn't try to, and I wouldn't go for it either.
I did put a little RGB bling in her office PC and she likes it. It's very understated though.
The ASUS mainboard and one RGB light strip connected to it and tucked away inside, and the Wraith CPU cooler.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 24, 2019)

rgb pc's remind me of those sex spec cars that ppl liked and then 10 years later realized they were a horrible tacky mess so converted them back.


----------

